# Goose breasts



## mnduckhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

I took a few goose breasts and soaked them in some hickory BBQ over night. 

I have the the smoker going now at 225 degrees with some apple wood. 

This is my first attempt at smoking. I will post some pictures tonight.


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Please show us those pics.


Because you know....without pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

yes i know.


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Sweet!


I have never had goose before but I have heard it is greasy.  Do you think this is true?


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think it's greasy. 

just don't over cook it. It will dry out and have a tough texture to it. 

I have found out that if you want to get the wild gamey taste out, soak in something fruity (citric (sp) acid will break it down. In the past, I have slow cooked it with apples. Very good. 

One more hour.


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like they came out great...


----------



## alx (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good...........Happen to be around a bit a duck myself my friend,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 2, 2009)

We cube the breast and wrap in a hickory smoked bacon strip.  Smoke at 250 and add BBQ sauce with about 45 minutes to go and it turns out darn good.  Smoke till bacon is cooked to your liking.


----------



## fishawn (Dec 2, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm...... Goose Jerky too Scott


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 2, 2009)

Traditionally waaaayyy back in the day, they used to make pastrami out of goose, I am gonna try that this year. I usually make all my geese into polish kielbasa, because I have found no other recipe that even comes close to tasting good. Duck on the other hand can be good in many other ways.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 2, 2009)

Now that catches my attention!


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks. not bad for the first time. 

i wonder what i am going to do next.


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 3, 2009)

That looks great! 
How long did take and at what temp, my brother in law has a few and wants me to smoke them for him.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yours sure look good. I smoked a whole goose a couple of monthes ago and it came out pretty good and juicy too. The wife didn;t care to much for it she said it was a differant texture she liked the taste but the texture was weird to her. Now is that normal for goose (it wasstore bought frozen) or was it the fact that it wasn't fresh.???


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 5, 2009)

mine was free range, tenderized with steel shot. lol

225 degrees and cooked it for about 4 hours. 

i put in some hickory BBQ cajun injector sauce in a food saver bag and put in the fridge over night.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Dec 5, 2009)

i do mine with jalapeno salsa overnite. some times i butterfly them and slip a jalapeno inside or maybe some sweet onion


----------

